# We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH



## cwishert (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I finally finalized the plans to go to Las Vegas.  I am disappointed we won't be driving but we just don't have time.  I booked the flight and the hotel this morning.  We will be staying at the Imperial Palace because everyone says it is a great location since it is in the center of the Strip.  We will be going  June 1st and staying two nights.  I am so excited.  I would love to hear other stories from people who have been to Vegas and/or stayed at Imperial Palace.  I know it is really not RV related but I wish it were. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

Carol at least plan on 1/2 trip day to go to Hoover Dam. It a trip you want regret, I know been there and done it. You may want to take plenty of cash for the slots or other games. Also take the monorail around the city or you can by a day pass and ride the trolley all day from one end of the strip to the other. I hope you enjoy your time and the trip. GOOD LUCK IN THE CASINOS. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Apr 16, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

I enjoyed the gondola ride at the Venetian.  I stayed at Planet Hollywood and was doing workshops there by day and could only venture out at night, but it was still fun.  And, someone else paid for me to go!  I made a couple of bucks in the casinos on the strip but managed to win $50 at the airport!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

RE: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

I'm not sure of your taste in comedy but if you get a change you have to go see The Amazing Jonathan. His act is a riot and reasonably priced. I believe he was at the Sahara but I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 16, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

I've stayed several places in Las Vegas but I continue to enjoy the "gaming" downtown.  Its a much slower pace and the dealers are friendlier.  Also the Freemont Experience is a neat light show that is several times a night downtown . The "pirate show" at the Mirage.  Go to the shopping area (mall) in Ceasar's for the attractions (animatronics). It'll be hot and on the weekends plan on walking as traffic will make you think the Southwest Freeway in Houston is main street Mayberry. If you do go downtown from the Imperial, make sure you tell the cab driver to take the freeway or it'll take a lot of your gambling winnings.  If you plan on seeing any of the more popular shows, you need to book now.

The only downside to this trip Carol is, the "boats" will never satisfy you again. Las Vegas is overwhelming and just remeber,"what happens in Las Vegas, stays in Las Vegas".  And they are talking about your money.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cwishert (Apr 16, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

Jim  you are so right about the money I'm sure.  My aunt says that downtown is better too but she said for the first time to do the strip and take it all in.  I am sure there will be more trips in the future as I am sure I will love it.  I am looking forward to a gondola ride and to the aquarium exhibits and other things to see at all the hotels.  I want to see the classic cars too if we have time.  I am so excited.  Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 16, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

Wish we were going with you Carol. Have a great time and hope you hit a Big Jackpot. Remember our deal!  :laugh:   BTW, we will be in Louisiana this weekend.


----------



## cwishert (Apr 16, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

I hope you have great luck this weekend, then you can send some of your winnings with me to see if we can double up. :clown:    :laugh:     I have to stay home and be good for another month and a half or I won't have any money to spend in Vegas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

well carol ,, i too am gonna go with out the rv ,, but not to vegas ,, but the beach ,, it is all my fault ,, i waited too long to get the tires for my MH ,, and if i want a matched set of date codes ,, all 9 ,, then it is 4 to 6 weeks to get them ,, but ,, i have a buddy that owns quit a few condos in MB ,, and he has one avail ,, the time we were planning on going ,, 21st floor ocean front ,, the  best part is ,, it won't cost me a dime ,,, he owes me some money for work i did on his MH ,, and i figured ,, why not trade it out ,,, he agreed ,, and that is what i am doing ,, btw ,, also got his password for the wifi there ,, so all of u will still have to put up with me ,, even when i'm at the beach    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

Is your "buddy" a lifeguard by any chance?  :clown:


----------



## cwishert (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

Well Rod at least you get to go to the "BEACH".  How much sun can you get from the 21st floor though.  You have to make a pretty long cast to get your fishing pole to the water.   :clown:   We may head to the beach next weekend if the weather ever makes up its mind what it is doing.  This weekend is supposed to rain all day Saturday and turn beautiful again on Sunday just like last weekend. I can't complain about last weekend though it was beautiful for our grandbabies first easter egg hunt.  Hopefully I can upload some pictures to the album this weekend so you can all see how beautiful they are.  Still I am very excited about June.


----------



## cwishert (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

Tex I am wondering where you got that picture.  I thought that was a secluded beach!  Who took that picture? :clown:  :clown:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

Tex the life guard  is a fix imagination in his mind. He ha s been looking for that picture for over a year. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve: JK you Rod have fun in MB and remember don't dive off your balcony  for the ocean


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

If i did that ,, hollis i would end up at nasau neds,, it a bar on the beach,,, but it's also attached to the resort
 :laugh:    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 21, 2009)

Re: We're going to Las Vegas but not in the MH

730, Watch out for the drinks, they get you after you stand UP. Both the drinks and the price.
And how can you wash and wax my ride on the 21st floor????

enjoy,


----------

